# Do I need a special fan for Fan Controller?



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I'm getting a fan controller soon and I'd like to know if I need to get a specific fan to be able to change the fan's speed with the controller.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would imagine that with the fan controller you would theoretically be able to control any fan. The Highest speed on the dial on the controller would be the fan's rated maximum rpm's listed.

jones


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

Thanks alot, I didn't wanna hook up the wrong fan and burn it.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

No Problem. Not too sure you would be able to if you wanted to except perhaps if it was a cheaper unit and you left it running full all the time. The max RPM of the fan should match the top limit of the fan controller. If you really want to make sure you don't burn the fan unit then just get a smart fan that has a speed dial that hooks up to the PCI slot at the rear of the case. I have two of them along with five others in the case including a new vantec double fan unit on my GPU.

Jones


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I tested my fan on my friend's fan controller and it's working fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your Most Welcome.

Jones


----------

